# Assembling the Beretta 84F Cheetah pistol



## Anthony J. Mujica (Feb 9, 2011)

I purchased a used Beretta 84 Cheetah recently because I love the looks and feel of this gun. I have a replica model which is exactly like the real one except for the weight. This replica is why I looked for the 'real" thing.

Both the replica and the real gun disassemble pretty easy. It's re-assembling them that's the problem. At least for me it is. Everything I have read on this subject, say do the reverse to put the gun back together again. I am talking about breaking it down to the four or five major parts in order to clean it after firing it.

Most of the time, I have a lot of difficulty putting it back together. When I finally do, I don't know how I did it. It is very frustrating. By the way, the slide is almost impossible to pull back without using a rubberized type glove to grip the slide. Maybe I am too old and weak for this. I'm not sure. Someone on the net suggested "gucking" up the rails on the slide and on the frame. Is this a good idea? If so, is there a gun lubricant available?

I really would like to talk to someone who has used this gun and can give me some good advice regarding my problem. My e-mail address is: [email protected]

Thanks.

Can anyone give me STEP by STEP instructions as to how to re-assemble this pistol? Maybe it's because the gun is old. I have fired it on the range, so I know the gun works.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*Thread moved to the Beretta section*


----------



## ickthus (Aug 7, 2010)

most firearms can be found on youtube. check it out. YouTube - Tips & Disassembly / Reassembly - Beretta 85FS


----------

